# Sostas and sites around Rome



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

we are off to Italy at the end of the week and there seems to be a shortage of Sostas around Rome - does anyone have any suggestions or know of any sostas or places to stay for visiting all the traditional tourist spots? I've added the 2 camp sites listed in the MHF database however they appear to be a tad expensive at around 30 Euros a night for pensioners that are on the road for 6 or 8 weeks at a time.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete;

You lucky thing, never been to Rome before but would love to go. 
According to the 'Guida Camper' there appears to be no shortage of sostas around the city. I have counted 7 on the map of Rome.
3 are on the outskirts and 4 within the city ringroad.
I'm sure Eddied will see this soon and tell you which ones are the best, if not I could copy the info from the book for you.

pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buona sera Vennwood, am on a mobile at mo and not at a desk with all my info to hand. As Pete says, go to guidacamper.it, the best for you will be either Planet Camper at Castel Giubileo, or the one at the hippodrome, which is near metro 'B' station. Enjoy Rome - you will. saluti, eddied


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Pete/Eddied,

many thanks for the info and the offer Pete - I see I can get this 'Guida Camper' from Vicarious Books (in stock) or can I get it at the boarder/bookshop when in Italy? From the web site it looks like it should be widely available. As you say Pete, if there are 7 around Rome we should find at least one open and suitable.

thanks again

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My personal opinion is that the Guida camper is very expensive compared to the stoppover guides you can get for Germany or France (£18 in UK - €25 in Italy) but if you intend to tour Italy a lot then its probably worth the expense.

pete


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Pete,

We took Guida Camper with us this year, but a lot of the sosta's in it and a lot more can be found on this web site....
http://www.federcampeggio.it/sitemap.htm
Just select the region/area from the index. The details of each sosta are a bit sparse but very usable.

Ciao,

Neil


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Neil,
looks a usable link

Pete - I agree with you on price however if the info is good then over 4 to 6 weeks it may pay for itself. I'll search around a bit more first and explore Neils link. This will be our first trip to Italy for over 30 years and then it was only the northern lakes so we are getting quite excited.

thanks again everyone

Pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Soste a Roma*

Buon giorno Pete, I now have the info for you to hand, herewith some aree di sosta, in order of preference :

1) www.campertordivalle.it
Camper Stop Tor di Valle
Via dell'Ippodromo di Tor di Valle no. 1
Roma
tel +39 06 5204899
Exit no. 28 of the G.R.A. (Rome orbital - Gran Raccordo Anulare), and go towards Roma Centro - E.U.R. you will see the site after about 200 meters on your right.
Charge is around Euro 15 per 24 hrs. may be a little extra for EHU.
very handy for Metro line 'B' service to city centre (Stazione Termini). Once at Stazione Termini, you can either change to Metro line 'A' to visit all the main city sights, or take bus no. 64, which goes from Stazione Termini to the Vatican, passing lots of the main sights on the way.
You can get a 24 hour ticket called 'BIG' for Euro 4 which gives you 24 hours of transport on buses/trams/metro within the city centre.

2) www.parkingleterrazze.it
Parking Le Terrazze
Via di Fioranello 170
Roma
tel +39 6 71355876
Exit no. 24 from G.R.A. take direction 'Divino Amore'
More 'rural' and spacious than Tor di Valle, but you will need to rely on their shuttle bus service to get to public transport stations.
Again about Euro 15 per 24 hours. well equipped with accessory shop/workshop.

3)www.planetcamper.com 
Planet Camper
Rome G.R.A.
Exit no. 7
Castel Giubileo
Roma
tel +39 06 8887634

A very big motorhome dealers area, wih separate overnighting facility,with all facilities and EHU for about 100 motorhomes, and shuttle service to nearest bus stop for the city centre.
There is also an on site hotel /restaurant/pizzeria, and an accessory shop, plus a huge selection of new and second hand motorhomes in a separate compound.

As you see, there is no shortage of sites.
There is also one much nearer the centre at the 'Ostiense' station if you wish, but I personally find it dirty, crowded, and in my view not totally secure. However it is right outside a metro station for the centre.
Finally,I can heartily reccomend the Aurelia Campsite, even though it's not cheap.
You may find even more on
www.turismoitinerante.it

So, benvenuti a Roma when you arrive, and enjoy it.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Eddied,

This is marvelous info - a sincere thankyou. 

May I ask you one more question - are dogs allowed on the Metro?

Kind regards

Pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Animals on public transport in Rome ?*

 Buon giorno,
yes. Domestic animals can be carried on public transport. On buses no more than 2 dogs of small/medium size, provided with a muzzle, and must pay full adulta fare. Cats and pet birds can be carried, cats in proper transport boxes, and birds in covered cages.
On the metro dogs, again muzzled and with a full fare paying ticket, can be carried in the FIRST and LAST carriages only of any metro train.
Useful info in English for Rome
www.romaturismo.it/v2/en/main.asp

Public transport queries (only in Italian)
www.atac.roma.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Eddied,

What a star you are. Very much appreciated

Thanks

Pete


----------

